# Is my set up okay?



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

This question has been a long time coming, but is my set up okay? I'm fairly certain it is but wanted another opinion.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

...did you mean to include a picture? I'm not seeing one.


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry. Forgot to add them. Silly me


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

How big is your cage? It looks a little squished...


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's the bare minimum. Shes only in it when she needs to run, eat or sleep. Shes always out of her cage. It's 3x2 ft


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It doesn't look 3x2 ft, did you mistype? If not, measure it again. Going by the wheel size (if that's a 12" wheel), it looks more like 2x1 feet, which is too small. Minimum recommended space for hedgehogs is 4 square feet in the US now (and larger in other countries). You say she's only in it when she needs to run, eat or sleep, but where is she the rest of the time? Even with lots of supervised roaming time with you, she needs a bigger cage that gives her more room to move around in it. Hedgehogs are awake a lot while we're sleeping, and she needs more to interact with in her cage besides, food, sleep, and a wheel.


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

Okay. Thanks guys I'm looking into a bigger cage.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Where is she most of the time if she's not in her cage?


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

She is usually in her play pen or with me.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She should be in her cage during the day so she can have an uninterupted sleep. Hedgehogs need to be left alone during the day.


----------



## Glacie Kennard (Dec 9, 2016)

nikki said:


> She should be in her cage during the day so she can have an uninterupted sleep. Hedgehogs need to be left alone during the day.


That's something I did not know. Thank you for your input!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

